# Redfish Question



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

Last Saturday I was in the bay with shallow (2'), clear water. There was a school of redfish hanging around but they showed no interest in any of the flies I was sending their way. Any ideas of what to feed them?

I do fine on specks all summer using a tan/white or chartreuse/white clouser but that's in a bayou or over the grass. These reds are over a sand bottom near structure.

Tell me how to get them and I'll tell you where they are....


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Honestly sometimes redfish around here just won't bite! Usually a clouser is as good as anything... Maybe try a small crab or shrimp pattern!


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks, I need to swing by Hot Spots and see what's new.

BTW, great shop and staff.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

dupree's spoonfly


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Maps said:


> Last Saturday I was *in the bay with shallow (2'), clear water.* There was a school of redfish hanging around but they showed no interest in any of the flies I was sending their way. Any ideas of what to feed them?
> 
> I do fine on specks all summer using a tan/white or chartreuse/white clouser but that's in a bayou or over the grass. These reds are over a sand bottom near structure.
> 
> Tell me how to get them and I'll tell you where they are....


 
Clear bay water isnt the norm. I would expect them to be wary of anything. might think of presentation adjustments instead of fly adjustments? Longer cast, lighter leader, softer entry, etc. 
Did you notice bait in the area?


----------

